# need help explaining UK vaccinations etc



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

so i've been reading and reading and searching everywhere and i need some help anyway.. i live in uk and wish someone could explain to me what treatments/vacs i need for my chi and at what age. i'm getting my chi at 8 weeks old so it's not gonna have it's first vac done- shall i be worried to do it when she's with me? at what age do you think it's best to do it? then when do i need to de-worm de-flea and how often? do i HAVE TO vaccinate against rabies? do you do boosters / titer? then what else do i need to do? if someone could tell me or leave me a link with all the ''schedule''i need to go through my chihuahuas life i would be so grateful !


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We don't vaccinate against rabies here unless we wish to take the dog abroad. 
I would let the puppy settle for at least a week before getting her vaccinated. This is why some breeders get the first injection done before the pup goes to it's new home. Initial vaccinations are done twice, 2 weeks apart and can be done as early as 6 weeks. It is important to get this done ASAP so she is protected against Parvo virus. Then she can start being socialised, which needs to be done while she is still young. I take a puppy out after it's first injection, but don't put it on the ground.
A good breeder will have already started a worming schedule and should give details in your puppy pack. When you go to the vet he/she will ask about this and give you more wormer/flea treatment if necessary.
It's a good idea to find a good vet now, they vary hugely in their attitudes to things like boosters and also price. Many offer puppy socialisation classes too. Also, ask your vet if there have been any recent outbreaks of Parvo in your area.
Welcome to Chihuahua People, looking forward to 'meeting' your little girl.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

As Stella said if the dog is staying in the UK then it won't need rabies. Have a read of this information that Tracy posted a while back as it has some very good info:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/40867-dr-dodds-vaccination-protocol.html

Max's breeder only allows her puppies got to owners who agree to a minimal vaccination program and I had no idea why until I researched on this forum. The reactions the vaccines may cause can be terrible so it's best to make sure you aware of the risks before you make a decision on the path you want to take. We only got Max when he was 11 months old so I can't advise on when to give certain vaccinations but I can advise that he is only vaccinated against Parvo and nothing else. Personally I would have liked to get him vaccinated about Distemper too but I could not find a vet who could give it on its own - it comes combined with other vaccines which makes the chance of reaction a greater risk. The main one to be wary of is Lepto.

Just be aware that when you speak to your vet they are very likely to advise that you need all the vaccinations (as this is where they make a lot of their money) but it really is your decision so if you do decide to go for a minimal vaccination program then don't let them force you in to anything. If you're unsure of anything then just ask on here as there are lots of very knowledgable people  

Looking forward to seeing your new puppy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My two had both sets of puppy vaccs (it is distemper/parvo/leptospirosis routinely in the UK) but no boosters. I couldn't find a vet that offered them seperately, I couldn't even find a vet that offered a lower dose for small dogs. All the vets around here push Hills Science diet too..... :/ I use three different ones, none of them approve of raw feeding.
We did have Parvo outbreaks locally, so I needed to get them done for that, and decided the risk of the vaccines outweighed the risk of the disease. I have seen first hand what this horrible disease does to puppies.
I don't routinely use chemical wormers or flea treatments either. You can send a sample off to have a worm count done, if it comes back positive you can choose to treat. Mine have so far been clear of worms/eggs. I use melon seeds and coconut oil as natural wormers and a herbal mix 'Billy No Mates' to prevent fleas/ticks. If they do pick up fleas I prefer to bath them and comb off any fleas, although I do blast the house with chemicals.


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

You guys are all so wonderful thank you it's very helpful! i should say i do already have two dogs( charles spaniel & shih-tzu) but my boyfriend was the one looking after that stuff and talking to him now he doesn't know much really- he does what he's told by the vet, but chi are such a tiny babies i'd rather get to know everything before she's with us. where i come from things are so much different as well.thank you again and i've created an album so you can see her (well it's only two pitures i just got one of them from the breeder today and i'm so excited!)


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I just had a look at the pics, she is beautiful!! You must be so excited!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I also just had a look at your pics, she is beautiful. X


----------

